# One Year Labour Ban Applicable In DMCC?



## spetsnaz (Aug 24, 2011)

I resigned from my current employer in the labour zone (LLC) and I have an offer from a new employer based in DMCC. My previous employer is threatening to impose a one year ban on me since I resigned within one year of joining. My new company's PRO told me that DMCC will not issue me a work visa if I get a one year labour ban. Is this possible? I thought free zones have nothing to do with a labour ban, one year or otherwise.

Is there anyone here who can clarify this for me?

Thanks.


----------



## barkat (Oct 10, 2013)

Have you got visa? Please update me also about this


----------



## spetsnaz (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I had to go to the court to sort this out. But in short, DMCC will not issue a visa if your employer gets you a 1 year labour ban when you leave from a labour zone company. In fact, no freezone authority can issue a visa if you have a one year ban. I know its tough to go through this, but hang in there. Once you get out of this mess, make sure you never sign a 'limited labour contract' again. All the best man.


----------



## barkat (Oct 10, 2013)

By the way i got One year labour ban from MOL. So i can get visa in Dmcc free zone or not?


----------



## spetsnaz (Aug 24, 2011)

The best thing would be to apply. That's the only way to find out. I sorted out my problems before I applied so I can't tell you if you will get through or no. Please keep me posted on the development. Thanks


----------



## barkat (Oct 10, 2013)

I m getting mixed replies from Dmcc representatives, i have unlimeted contract but my employer is forcing the ban with some kind of wasta.  i dont have much money to go through court. I have a good offer but what to do now?


----------

